# Bullets for Lymphatic Exam



## JenD (Feb 22, 2008)

I need the input from other coders. A provider documents in his exam:  "Lymph: no lymphadenopathy in neck, axillae, groin or extremities"

How many "bullets" would this statement garner for 1997 guidelines?


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks like 4 to me.

Thanks
Tina


----------



## codegirl0422 (Feb 25, 2008)

Can you break down the single bullet in the lymphatic exam? Under the lymphatic exam there is a single bullet for lymphatic system/body area: "palpation of lymph nodes in neck, axillae, groin and/or other location". Would this not be one bullet?

Now under the general mutli-system examination: the neck, axillae, groin, other are individual bullets.


----------



## bishopjessie (Mar 21, 2008)

I agree with codingangel - but was curious if you had anything in writing?


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 23, 2008)

the Lymphatic Exam is different from the general mutli-system examination.
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/MLNCatalog.pdf -- the e/m guide


----------

